# looking for a few homers in WNY



## BDDaddy (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello everyone I am new here and have been reading the forum since I joined to get some information, And decided to go with homers/racers. and now I am looking to get a few homers/racers in the western new York area. any help would be great thanks.


----------

